# Valbazen Wormer



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

After looking high and low I finally found a feed store that had valbazen wormer. It turns out that my goat's hookworms (strongyles) are resistant to ivermectin and cydectin and I needed to find valbazen.
So now that I've found it should I go by the "goat dosing instructions" on the bottle? Or should I give her more than the recommended dose like you do with so many other wormers?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I always give amount on bottle.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Lilbleats!
I just weighed Summer and she weighs 40 lbs. Pan weighs 35. Sprite weighs 50lbs (I can hardly believe that he's the same little guy who came here at 5 months weighing 17lbs!).
So I just wormed them all with the valbazen.
Should I do it again in ten days?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I would since I typically only treat with Valbazen myself once a year.

The girls aren't prego right?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Summer has been so unhealthy that I don't think that she's ever come into heat, and I have certainly never seen Sprite cover her.
But I think that her condition should improve greatly now that we've got the right wormer in her. If she doesn't come into heat in the next six weeks (and her condition does improve) I think I'll have my vet come out and give her the lute shot. The last thing I want is for her to be pregnant with deformed kids! But I also decided that her health was more important than experimenting with other wormers that were safe for pregnant does. I will feel bad if it turns out that she is pregnant (which I know is a possibility), but I will do the right thing and abort those potential kids.
Hopefully her condition will improve and I'll see her come into heat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the dosing chart from Purdue U. http://www3.ag.purdue.edu/counties/putnam/Documents/GoatDewormerChart.pdf

It isn't so much that the hook worms are resistant to the other wormers. It's that neither of those 2 kill the larvae stages.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Here's the dosing chart from Purdue U. http://www3.ag.purdue.edu/counties/putnam/Documents/GoatDewormerChart.pdf
> 
> It isn't so much that the hook worms are resistant to the other wormers. It's that neither of those 2 kill the larvae stages.


According to that chart I underdosed my goats just a little. The chart doesn't match the valbazen bottle label. I think I'll go out and give them all a little more. I'd rather overdose a little than underdose.
And in this case the hookworms here ARE resistant to the two other wormers I used. This isn't the first time I've run into worms that were newly resistant to stuff they weren't supposed to be. I was "lucky" enough to discover a strain of pinworms that were suddenly resistant to ivermectin. I reported it to UF vet school and they confirmed that they had just heard of other reports of the same ivermectin-resistant pinworms.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's too bad. The worming tools we have right now are all we have. The resistant strains will really hurt us if they spread. I know one of the vets here jumped on the Ivermectin kills everything band wagon, injecting low doses for lice and such not even thinking about the worms inside the animal. He caused a few problems for himself. So far I've been lucky in that reguard. I hope the Valbazen works for her.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

THanks Goathiker.
I just went out and gave everybody the little bit extra that the chart you gave me suggested.
Yeah, a lot of people have talked about what a shame it is that ivermectin was so over-used.


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

hey goathiker, thanks for that link to dosage recommendations. To the rest of you GoatSpotters, do you follow these guidelines or do you overdose a little?

Ive heard some are OK to overdose a little on (Ivormec, Safeguard) and others are not safe (Valbazen). Have yall heard this?


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

On Valbazen, I give 1cc for every 15 pounds (so, if the goat is 60 pounds, he'd get 4cc). Then, I repeat in ten days. Then, I repeat again in another 10 days. We are also in a Safeguard-resistant zone. Valbazen has worked very well for us.


----------

